# Attention TAM site Administrators/Moderators



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Afew days ago I started a general discussion thread on circumcision, having recently been done myself. 

My thread appears to have been deleted. If you have deleted it then surely it would only be polite to either PM me or put a post on saying why you have deleted it.

I feel that my thread would have prompted healthy, informative and open discussion, I accept that you may feel otherwise.

But atleast tell me you've done it and why...:scratchhead:

Thanks


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/21359-should-graphic-content-deleted-sex-marriage.html

See the above thread. If you had been asking for help or advice, it may have been left up, but this topic in particular, attracts some anti-circumcision trolls from around the web who come only to engage in heated debate. Sorry.


----------

